# Roast Pork Egg Foo Young



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yum! 😊 Recipe? I have 10 eggs I didn't break, all ready!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I chopped up about a rounded cup of pork,
seasoned with hot paprika.
1 lg. chopped onion
3 stalks celery chopped
3 scallions ( reserve 1/2 for topping.
about 1 cup bean sprouts 
5 whipped eggs ( put some soy sauce in the eggs)

Sauté the onions and celery with garlic salt, & pepper until soft.
I also added about 1/2 teaspoon chinese five spice ( optional)

then add the pork and half of the scallions and cook until heated through.
Remove to bowl, and let it cool down a bit before adding the eggs..
then add the eggs. Scoop with a small ladel into hot vegetable oil,
then flip over the patties after it’s browned up and fry on the other side..
put in serving dish...continue frying... after 
they all made - pour the hot gravy on top and some scallions.

Gravy...
About 2 cups chicken broth or more...
about 1 1/2 tablespoons soy sauce 
1 tea sesame oil.
Thicken with a tablespoon of cornstarch mixed with water,
Note: after you pour on the hot gravy heat in microwave. 
Heap the patties and gravy on top of rice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh , BTW...I usually make this with chicken cause I always have leftover chicken.
Also, I usually put in some graded carrots, I forgot this time.

I still have some pork left so tomorrow I’m going to make roast pork chop suey you might like that as well.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well that right there looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I used up all the roast pork. I made chow mein.
Fried onions, carrots and celery until soft, then added the pork (that I sprinkled with hot paprika) and then added bean sprouts and some frozen veggies - broccoli, small corn and
springbeans... added 2 cups chicken broth, soy sauce, and 1 tea chinese five spice.
Thickened it with corn starch. 
It tasted better than it looks.


----------

